# Orlando Area July



## LongIsland16 (May 28, 2015)

Interested in Wyndham Bonnet Creek 1 or 2 bedroom for July 3 thru July 17.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 31, 2015)

LongIsland16 said:


> Interested in Wyndham Bonnet Creek 1 or 2 bedroom for July 3 thru July 17.



I have Marriott grande vista 2 BR for July 10-17 if you're open to other resorts.


----------



## krisd12 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Westgate*

I have westgate in Kissimmee of you are interested.


----------

